# 85 Cutlass stock a/c controlls to 80's model buick electronic clomate control swap



## veltboy618 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ran across one of these electric climate control units like the one pictured above in a car at a local salvage yard. I want to create a cleaner look to my dash & move some things around. I think this would be perfect to relocate somewhere like in the armrest of my center console since everything is electric & I don't have to worry about moving the wire things that move the doors behind the dash. Have anyone ever did this swap before or have any information on how its done & have a list of parts that i will need to pull from the car? I already have my dashboard & engine out of the car so I have access to anything that I need to remove/swap out to get this electronic panel working. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

no idea how you put that on.. but damn its gonna be a nice touch


----------

